# Haven't got Photoshop? Use this!



## TooledUp

If you haven't got a decent image editing software program or don't want to spend a fortune on one then I can recommend Sumo Paint - You can do heaps of stuff with it and it's all done online so no installing. It's probably the best online editing software I've seen so far.


Youtube vid of it in action:


----------



## Workaholic

looks cool. My wife is big into all that stuff she uses Corel Paint Shop Pro X.


----------



## deach

gimp is a nice one if you want to actually install one.


----------



## nEighter

holy crap that is badarse!

http://www.sumopaint.com/app/


----------



## deach

Have they got a file size limit or something? I only got it to open a couple of pics and they were ones I had already reduced from original...


----------



## TooledUp

deach said:


> Have they got a file size limit or something? I only got it to open a couple of pics and they were ones I had already reduced from original...



I can't see any file size limits. It does have to be in .jpg format.


----------



## deach

TooledUp said:


> I can't see any file size limits. It does have to be in .jpg format.


Ya they all are. In a folder with 50 pictures it finds two of them. (two I downsized). Ok anyway ya looks neat to do some stuff on. I've used gimp for some time now (free and I think they have a windows version too). It's neat for an online app though. :thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp

Yeah gimp is a cool bit of kit :thumbsup: The sumo is good if you don't want to install anything or even if you're away from home and want to edit some holiday snaps or something in an i-cafe.


----------



## deach

TooledUp said:


> Yeah gimp is a cool bit of kit :thumbsup: The sumo is good if you don't want to install anything or even if you're away from home and want to edit some holiday snaps or something in an i-cafe.


Yes it would indeed work out well for that. Hadn't thought about that one. I usually take the laptop with me, but have been times on a "strange" puter I've thought wouldn't it be neat to do some quick editing off a flash drive or something. Thanks for the tip, no doubt a neat one to have in the arsenal. (in the mind LOL).....


----------



## nEighter

https://www.photoshop.com/express/index.html?bypass&wf=testdrive


----------



## DK Remodeling

Does it really work? Thoughts?


----------



## daArch

some people just thrive on these, oh well I may as well oblige the newbie, nothing personal, just my lot in life.:






















but thanks for remembering Tooled Up, may he still be resting in peace


----------



## Workaholic

Rip. Pete


----------



## wje

How would somebody even stumble across this post?


----------



## Painter-Aaron

Back when I first found this site I was reading posts page after page for hours. I almost started posting in them and last minute realized the dates. But DK is asking if this actually worked and not giving advice to something that's long gone. So IMO I don't think it's that bad he brought this post back from the dead.


----------



## DK Remodeling

wje said:


> How would somebody even stumble across this post?


Search bar on top of the screen.


----------



## daArch

Painter-Aaron said:


> Back when I first found this site I was reading posts page after page for hours. I almost started posting in them and last minute realized the dates. But DK is asking if this actually worked and not giving advice to something that's long gone. So IMO I don't think it's that bad he brought this post back from the dead.


After a few decades embroiled with internet discussions, one does revel in threads that can be brought back into relevancy with updated comments, recent evaluations, new evidence, etc. And then there are those that are unearthed with comments like "me too", "does this really work", "this is cool", or even "thanks". 

Yes, there is a fine line between what is breathing new life into a long dormant and exhausted subject and what is just turning attention to something that should remain under the surface. Perahps experience teaches us the difference. And for those with less experience who can they quickly learn from? Trial and error? Or those who've been there & done that?

Perhaps in an instance like this, one who has an interest in these types of programs should note the sparse comments and give the software a whirl themselves and submit an updated opinion. IMO, that would very well serve the community. 

If we didn't take the newbies by the hand and show them the ropes, who would? 

But not nuthin to loose sleep over neither, as are most internet discussions.




DK Remodeling said:


> Search bar on top of the screen.


what were you searching for, pray tell. Maybe there are other options that haven't been discussed.


----------



## DK Remodeling

daArch said:


> what were you searching for, pray tell. Maybe there are other options that haven't been discussed.


Hello. I wanted some info on photoshop. So I just type photoshop on the search bar and that was the first result.

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## daArch

DK Remodeling said:


> Hello. I wanted some info on photoshop. So I just type photoshop on the search bar and that was the first result.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


Did you find the answer you were looking for?

what info about photoshop did you want? I am sure if you posted the question you had, any number of learned folks could answer the specific question, or direct you you to a good photoshop forum. 

This section is already chock full of photoshop discussions.


----------



## DK Remodeling

No. I was looking for something similar. I don't feel like paying $ 1, 000 for a program.

Btw I saw a post of yours asking for a job. I was going to say something funny, but I don't think you are in a good mood today. Bye


----------



## daArch

DK Remodeling said:


> No. I was looking for something similar. I don't feel like paying $ 1, 000 for a program.
> 
> Btw I saw a post of yours asking for a job. I was going to say something funny, but I don't think you are in a good mood today. Bye


I don't blame you, that's why I use Paint Shop Pro v. 7. It's still very robust and simple after many years. I recommended it to another in one of those photoshop threads you were purusing.

Me? looking for a job? I think you may be mistaken. At this point I wouldn't mind someone else's knees dealing with tiled powders.

I understand you are new here, and you will soon learn when to spot my bad moods. I'll give you a hint, today ain't one of them :thumbsup:


----------



## DK Remodeling

> Me? looking for a job? I think you may be mistaken. At this point I wouldn't mind someone else's knees dealing with tiled powders.


Here



daArch said:


> Neps,
> 
> Sweet little shack.
> 
> Can you divulge the town ??
> 
> Any wallcoverings needed ?? :whistling2:





NEPS.US said:


> This is the project I called you about a few months ago. No leads for you yet, but I have your cards ...... when I do I will call!


----------



## daArch

Ah another necro thread. You have a mighty strong back and a sharp shovel. 

Keep digging, you can find all sorts of things to quote out of context

Sorry, the way you put that original statement made it sound like I said I was begging on the street. 

But then again, I guess you would say that we ALL are always "asking for a job". After all don't you also put out feelers when you can? If you have a better system where you sit by the phone and pick it up every three minutes, we would all LOVE to hear about your strategy. 

BTW, what market (city/state) are you in, I must have missed your intro thread.


----------



## DK Remodeling

Message sent.


----------



## WisePainter

DK reminds me of when Ole34 first got here...


----------



## George Z

Then older threads should be deleted or locked so they are not searchable.

Someone new asks for advice or info, they are told to search old threads.
They find old threads, they ask a question, they are told it's a Necro-post.

Maybe we should all be taught this sacred code some are talking about.
I have been around for a few years, I don't understand it. 
How is someone new supposed to understand it?

Advice to new members:

- Don't ask anything, search first.
- Search only new threads.
- If thread is old, be aware of it and apologize.
- If you have a question, don't ask it. 
- Start a thread to ask question at the risk of being told to search first.

Why all the drama?


----------



## Underdog

DK Remodeling said:


> Hello. I wanted some info on photoshop. So I just type photoshop on the search bar and that was the first result.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


 
Ha... been there done that! Didn't know what a necropost was til I got here.
Never take anything personal online, that's what I always say. Say it so much that... well nevermind, I don't always say that.



DK Remodeling said:


> No. I was looking for something similar. I don't feel like paying $ 1,000 for a program.


Mine cost over $2,000, of course it has all kinds of features that I never use though.

I LOVE photoshop, glad you resurrected this thread and took all the heat.
Here's one of my oldies but fond favorites.
It's a spoof on 'Nightmare at 20,000 Feet' Twighlight Zone episode with William Shatner.
It's him and an airplane ride from Houston to SA and some rain I found online and a Monster Inc. character.










I'm not professional at PS but I know stuff and love talking about it.


:cowboy:


----------



## PatsPainting

That's pretty cool Underdog. You have some talent there. I also love goofing around with photoshop and like most, I'm no where near a pro. Takes years of school to reach that level.

Pat


----------



## daArch

George Z said:


> Then older threads should be deleted or locked so they are not searchable.
> 
> Someone new asks for advice or info, they are told to search old threads.
> They find old threads, they ask a question, they are told it's a Necro-post.
> 
> Maybe we should all be taught this sacred code some are talking about.
> I have been around for a few years, I don't understand it.
> How is someone new supposed to understand it?



as I explained a few posts up:

"After a few decades embroiled with internet discussions, one does revel in threads that can be brought back into relevancy with updated comments, recent evaluations, new evidence, etc. And then there are those that are unearthed with comments like "me too", "does this really work", "this is cool", or even "thanks"..............."


----------



## PatsPainting

daArch said:


> as I explained a few posts up:
> 
> "After a few decades embroiled with internet discussions, one does revel in threads that can be brought back into relevancy with updated comments, recent evaluations, new evidence, etc. And then there are those that are unearthed with comments like "me too", "does this really work", "this is cool", or even "thanks"..............."


It's just odd that outa thousands and thousands of members here at this site you are the only where it seems to bother you. Have you ever thought about that?

Pat


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> as I explained a few posts up:
> 
> "After a few decades embroiled with internet discussions, one does revel in threads that can be brought back into relevancy with updated comments, recent evaluations, new evidence, etc. And then there are those that are unearthed with comments like "me too", "does this really work", "this is cool", or even "thanks"..............."


I don't use the thank you feature enough here.
You're comments are always respectful, insightful, and I appreciate the care and concern you put into your posts. 

I learned that in texts and anonymous posting and with newbies, there is huge room for misinterpretaion.
I think that's why my dry humor gets cussed at so much when I play Spades online.

Some day I will make use of the emoticons and not depend on people understanding my humor, or lack of it.

Good times... good times...


----------



## daArch

PatsPainting said:


> It's just odd that outa thousands and thousands of members here at this site you are the *only *where it seems to bother you. Have you ever thought about that?
> 
> Pat


ONLY one Pat ??? 

nay.


----------



## PatsPainting

daArch said:


> ONLY one Pat ???
> 
> nay.


I can't think of anyone else who gets upset over it. Maybe there are but I can't think of any right now.

Pat


----------



## George Z

There isn't anything, on any other thread on SumoPaint (or whatever it is called).
So DK Remodeling finds it and wants to know if it works.
So, naively he asks:

Does it work?

So with all drama out of it, 3 possible answers are:

Yes
No
I don't know (or no answer)

Everything else is way off topic and no humiliation is necessary.


----------



## daArch

speaking of induced drama.


----



and Pat, just in the last couple of days there have been a number of others who have commented on the necro posting by DK.

But I just like having fun with it. Someone has to show appreciation for the thousands of necropost pictures photoshoped and placed on forums like this.

but I know how it is,


----------



## ProWallGuy

I too told you I'm tired of those necro post pictures, for all the reasons George posted above. Now stop it already!


----------



## DK Remodeling

Why is that nothing makes members happy on this forum, I mean, if I start talking about Behr... is crap, applies like crap, looks like crap, etc.

The same members just started a thread about Duration and everyone is saying is lumpy and ****.

Most said they prefer to pay double for Duration rather than buying Behr, and then complaint when they get a 7% price increase.


----------



## daArch

ProWallGuy said:


> I too told you I'm tired of those necro post pictures,


OOOOPS. musta missed the memo, but you know me and being under steeples




DK Remodeling said:


> Why is that nothing makes members happy on this forum, .


trolls make us happy - they are so warm and cuddly and improve post counts










as do thoes who have now idea what tjis meens

(can anyone halp me wijh me spillink)


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

daArch said:


> trolls make us happy - they are so warm and cuddly and improve post counts


I just wish I could find one to talk with. Have you seen any lately?


----------



## ewingpainting.net

George Z said:


> Then older threads should be deleted or locked so they are not searchable.
> 
> Someone new asks for advice or info, they are told to search old threads.
> They find old threads, they ask a question, they are told it's a Necro-post.
> 
> Maybe we should all be taught this sacred code some are talking about.
> I have been around for a few years, I don't understand it.
> How is someone new supposed to understand it?
> 
> Advice to new members:
> 
> - Don't ask anything, search first.
> - Search only new threads.
> - If thread is old, be aware of it and apologize.
> - If you have a question, don't ask it.
> - Start a thread to ask question at the risk of being told to search first.
> 
> Why all the drama?


perfectly said, nuff with the bs! tje guy just asked a question. it obvious who doesn't have helpfull info rather cry about a narco thread. boo hoo its older than 30 days. 

join the cause and support narco thread posters.


----------



## Ultimate

Underdog said:


> Ha... been there done that! Didn't know what a necropost was til I got here.
> Never take anything personal online, that's what I always say. Say it so much that... well nevermind, I don't always say that.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine cost over $2,000, of course it has all kinds of features that I never use though.
> 
> I LOVE photoshop, glad you resurrected this thread and took all the heat.
> Here's one of my oldies but fond favorites.
> It's a spoof on 'Nightmare at 20,000 Feet' Twighlight Zone episode with William Shatner.
> It's him and an airplane ride from Houston to SA and some rain I found online and a Monster Inc. character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not professional at PS but I know stuff and love talking about it.
> 
> 
> :cowboy:


Got any more? That's a great shot.


----------



## Underdog

HouseOfColor said:


> Got any more? That's a great shot.


 

Yeah... you're gonna regret saying that:




A grasshopper walks into a bar. Bartender says, "We have a drink named after you." Grasshopper says:


----------



## ewingpainting.net

that's funny ^^¦^^ 

I hope to see more.


----------



## Ultimate

Yes the horse is funny. Keep them coming.


----------



## Underdog

My wife would say, "Don't encourage him."

But...


This one is a silhouette of my daughter-in-law:























This is a bridge, I think in Oregon somewhere:












I turned it into this:













:cowboy:


----------



## Ultimate

http://youtu.be/p7V-8v8tOJQ


Everything is possible with practice.


----------



## Underdog

HouseOfColor said:


> http://youtu.be/p7V-8v8tOJQ
> 
> 
> Everything is possible with practice.


Fun video, thanks... but how do I become black, strong, doublejointed, young and taller than my present 5'8"... oh yes, and that stupid.


----------



## Workaholic

Underdog said:


> I don't use the thank you feature enough here.
> You're comments are always respectful, insightful, and I appreciate the care and concern you put into your posts.
> 
> I learned that in texts and anonymous posting and with newbies, there is huge room for misinterpretaion.
> I think that's why my dry humor gets cussed at so much when I play Spades online.
> 
> Some day I will make use of the emoticons and not depend on people understanding my humor, or lack of it.
> 
> Good times... good times...


I am speechless. :jester:



PatsPainting said:


> I can't think of anyone else who gets upset over it. Maybe there are but I can't think of any right now.
> 
> Pat


If they add content and strike up a new perspective to an old conversation it is good with me. 

If they say I agree to a 4 yr old post well then maybe it could of been left in peace. Truthfully I like to see if I replied in it before, what I said, and how similar my response is from today and yesteryear.


----------



## Workaholic

George Z said:


> Then older threads should be deleted or locked so they are not searchable.


It has been suggested before but I am always against it. For one like you said I refer members to old threads and I like to see an old discussion start with a fresh perspective. Lots of time it does not pan out that way but when an old thread is bumped and turns well I like to see the old members who are no longer around still be in some way part of a fresh discussion. 

I guess the bottom line is they do not bother me.


----------

